#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-11-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Charm School Topics | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22014/charm-school-topics/
<marcoceppi> o/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: video?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi63s3a00arc9p4vdf9ud4o?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> we'll start in 4 minutes
<winael> hello every one
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-charm-school-topics
<jcastro> hi!
<cjohnston> jcastro: you have to login to etherpad outside of summit, then refresh and it will show in summit
<jcastro> ok we'll get started here in a sec
<Azendale> I have a pad page, with Marco and Winael
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi63s3a00arc9p4vdf9ud4o?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> if you want to hang out
<jcastro> feel free to ask questions here too
<marcoceppi> yup!
<cjohnston> TDD charms written in python using charm helpers
<cjohnston> ansible, salt, etc
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: jcastro ^
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> 2 a week? ;-)
<cjohnston> troubleshooting could be 2 a week was what I was getting at :-)
<cjohnston> theres enough info
<marcoceppi> very true
<cjohnston> TDD for next month
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> +1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Documenting Charm Interfaces | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22012/t-cloud-juju-document-charm-interfaces/
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/juju-core/+spec/t-cloud-juju-document-charm-interfaces
<jcastro> here is the blueprint
<niemeyer> Can I join the video feed?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpi1kcj7j3499tovaacps2vo?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> yep, there's the URL
<niemeyer> Guys, two people are talking at once
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/interface-mysql.html
<arosales> Nick: minor note: relationship-joined hook => relation-joined hook
<niemeyer> arosales: Thanks
 * arosales doesn't see evilnick atm
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/juju-core/+spec/t-cloud-juju-document-charm-interfaces
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Destroy machines instead of services as the default? | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22011/t-cloud-juju-destroy-machines-by-default/
<niemeyer> Hmm.. hello?
<niemeyer> Who's leading the session?
<arosales> niemeyer, hello
<arosales> I am starting this session
<niemeyer> arosales: Thanks
<arosales> Any folks wishing to join here is the google hangout url: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpimg327ft0ld2qto6rnffgk?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> I'll be getting underway in 1 minute
<jcastro> marcoceppi, yo!
<arosales> blueprint is at: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/juju-core/+spec/t-cloud-juju-destroy-machines-by-default
<arosales> pad is at: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-t-cloud-juju-destroy-machines-by-default
<bjf> is this session happening or not?
<bjf> no video ?
<bjf> there it is
<bjf> join ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2
<marcoceppi> juju destroy-service <service> --terminate-machines
<marcoceppi>  juju destroy-serivce <service> --keep-machines
<jcastro> sorry there's a big delay with nate, I don't mean to keep interrupting you when you talk!
<Azendale> it's the etherpad server
<jcastro> ok charm tools at 5 past!
<sidnei> ugh, i opened the video in time for the goodbye. :/
<arosales> Charm Tools session will be kicking off in a bit.
<arosales> blueprint is at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/juju-core/+spec/t-cloud-juju-charm-tools
<arosales> notes will be at: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-t-cloud-juju-charm-tools
<arosales> for those wishing to join the session the G+ Hangout URL is at: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpiiueb6ti9tv49u7al4vm7c?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Charm Tools | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22009/t-cloud-juju-charm-tools/
<jamespage> arosales, can I join the hangout please?
<jamespage> oh I see it
<arosales> jamespage, glad to see you made it in :-)
<rogpeppe> can i mention http://godoc.org/launchpad.net/juju-utils/cmd/gocharm ? :-) "other languages" can include Go at this point.
<arosales> rogpeppe, ack. I'll will raise this
<arosales> rogpeppe, feel free to join us @ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpiiueb6ti9tv49u7al4vm7c?authuser=0&hl=en
<rogpeppe> arosales: this is a better intro: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1QtcSw3KnvtulyBIWoSdnvaeMbF3x5FOEV56CJsc9jSc/edit#heading=h.yeg7x2fxlm13
<rogpeppe> arosales: i'm going to have to stop for the day at any moment, i'm afraid
<arosales> rogpeppe, no worries I know it is getting late for you
<arosales> rogpeppe, thanks for the feedback. I will pass it along in the hangout
<rogpeppe> arosales: thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-11-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Charm Quality Points sync with eco and design | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22007/t-cloud-juju-charm-quality-points/
<marcoceppi> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-t-cloud-juju-charm-quality-points
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/precise/liferay-1/#bws-features
<rick_h_> bah, how do I join the hangout? jcastro
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjal1hv148g3i1sb5ktqf68?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-t-cloud-juju-charm-quality-points
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Supporting Multiple Stable releases of Charms | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22010/t-cloud-juju-charms-multiple-stable-releases/
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjufj5oc8omdro2acjh1vco?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22010/t-cloud-juju-charms-multiple-stable-releases/
<jcastro> in ~3 minutes
<jamespage> marcoceppi, jcastro, niemeyer: how would users upgrade from a precise based charm to a trusty based charm? LTS -> LTS
<jamespage> i.e. series upgrade support in juju
<jamespage> (that is a leading question)
<jamespage> :-(
<jamespage> my cloud users will love that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I hate this topic
<jcastro> it just makes me hate software
<jamespage> ubuntu has an upgrade story
<jamespage> hmmm
<jamespage> I think we are avoiding a hard subject
<jcastro> I am not avoiding it, I'm just saying it's hard
<jamespage> jcastro, ack
<rick_h_> it moves a lot to the charm author since the charm has to be the one to know what files it touched, what's the difference between a precise mysql.ini and trusty one.
<rick_h_> they'll just have two charms imo. Doing it in one and handling upgrades is a LOT more work, testing, etc
<rick_h_> it's a really interesting problem though. Even with packages we just go "hey, the ini file has changed, keep, go default, see diff
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju Core Development Update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22112/juju-core-development-update/
<mgz> is it possible to get audio-only for the session?
<marcoceppi> mgz: not that I know of
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjmodidvjime8kk2kb7s28k?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> for this next session
 * benji waves
<arges-uds> HA == HAPPY
<marcoceppi> What about cloud federation?
<marcoceppi> :(
<jamespage> QUESTION: will/is it possible to include manually provisioned machines as part of other providers
<jamespage> say openstack or MAAS or local maybe
<jamespage> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> got it
<jamespage> w00t!
<marcoceppi> jamespage: you can use juju add-machine, but that machine needs to be able to speak to the bootstrap node
<jamespage> ack
<marcoceppi> so as long as entworking exists, it shoudl work currently
<jamespage> jcastro, gotta ask - ubuntu series upgrades, via juju?
<jameinel> Upgrading from a cs:precise/postgres to cs:trusty/postgres
<jameinel> AFAIK that is not planned in the 14.04 cycle
<marcoceppi> jamespage: you can do a hulk smash, and just juju upgrade-charm --switch, but you won't upgrade the base in the process
<jcastro> oh bummer
<jcastro> do we not have a lunch break?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, there's alot of distro series stuff that charm testing won't catch
<hazmat> ie. i use btrfs for mysql in trusty, but for precise that might just blow up if used in the real
<marcoceppi> yeah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<jcastro> hey jamespage
<jcastro> this is sort of your session I take it?
<jcastro> juju in main basically?
<jamespage> yup - but in +1 hour
<jamespage> we get lunch
<jcastro> oh!
<jcastro> whew!
<jamespage> jcastro, are you my mc?
<jcastro> yessir!
<jcastro> we start at :05 after, I'll fire it up in about 6 minutes
<jamespage> ack
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju activities for Trusty | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21997/servercloud-1311-juju/
<jamespage> jcastro, wow - juju -> main followed by mysql alternatives
<jamespage> that's two tough sessions methinks
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj5o91753ur5elerls6s99s?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> will be the session
<doko> hangout URL?
<mdeslaur> o/
<jamespage> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj5o91753ur5elerls6s99s?authuser=0&hl=en
<doko> jamespage, ^^^
<jamespage> mdeslaur, please join
<mdeslaur> hrm, ok
<mdeslaur> one sec, combing my hair
<jamespage> pretty please :-)
<jamespage> just turn the video off
<marcoceppi> jamespage: charms are backwards compatible from 0.1 onward
<marcoceppi> natefinch: correct me if I'm wrong, but juju should never break charm compatibility
<marcoceppi>  /charms are/charms should be/
<natefinch> marcoceppi: I can't think of anything that would break charm compatibility
<marcoceppi> I'd throw a hissy fit if you guys did ;)
<natefinch> marcoceppi: certainly :)
<mgz> presumably the libv8 security exposure is slightly different from chrome to mongo
<sarnold> pkg_history shows four mongodb CVEs; one was REJECTED, one was for spidermonkey, one is v8 -- that looks like it wouldn't be exposed to users beyond juju authors, the fourth one looks like it might have been exposed to a juju use
<sarnold> s/juju use/juju user/
<mdeslaur> sarnold: interesting...at least if we isolate the v8/spidermonkey stuff it should definitely be easier to backport specific fixes
<sarnold> mdeslaur: yeah
<mgz> thanks everyone
<mdeslaur> and if we hit a point where backporting isn't possible, upgrading the version would be limited to impacting juju, so we're in control of doing it
<jamespage> yep - thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks mgz
<mdeslaur> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Charm Audit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22006/t-cloud-juju-charm-audit/
<jcastro> arosales, got a link?
<arosales> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi46knnik91tbt1c65dap7g?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> and any other folks interested in joining :-)
<arosales> blueprint, notes, hangout, and video are at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22006/t-cloud-juju-charm-audit/
<arosales> Session is Charm Audit
<arosales> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-s-juju-audit-charms
<marcoceppi> http://manage.jujucharms.com/tools/review-queue
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Tighter integration with Puppet/Chef/Ansible/Salt | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22005/t-cloud-juju-cf-integration/
<arosales> Hangout URL for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22005/t-cloud-juju-cf-integration/
<arosales> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi6tlbc58t9stodcpjje1a4?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> We'll be kicking off this final day of vUDS Servercloud Track 1 in a couple of minutes
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/Altoros/juju-charm-chef
<arosales> https://launchpad.net/charm-helpers
<arosales> https://juju.ubuntu.com/resources/videos/
<arosales> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kWfLujVwNI  <--- Charm School, Charm Helpers
<rbasak> I only see the chef-server charm. Where should I be looking for this documentation?
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/Altoros/juju-charm-chef
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> It'd be nice to have a single entry point of documentation from the point of view of someone already experienced with (chef/puppet/ansible/salt) but not with juju. Basically what marcoceppi is describing now, but on a website somewhere.
<rbasak> A high level view of what the options are and how they work from the point of view of this person.
<avoine> QUESTION: Do you plan to have an ansible inventory plugin that gets the list of  host/group from juju?
<hazmat> avoine, yes
<avoine> cool!
<hazmat> avoine, see https://github.com/cmars/juju-ansible
<rbasak> For example I know a chef expert who wants to consider juju for orchestration, reuse his existing recipes, and I want something to point him to.
<hazmat> rbasak, reuse of existing recipes is  a maybe.. we don't have nice chef or puppet integration that integrates with juju atm.. we do have salt and ansible covered. effectively its going to be juju dropping relation data into  the chef solo data bag directory.
<hazmat> but that wouldn't play the same for chef recipes  that were using say for example encrypted data bags.
<hazmat> more the support here for other cm tools is about supporting the language syntax for charm creation
<hazmat> not for directly supporting adhoc all existing things written in those tools
<rbasak> hazmat: you're giving me the answer on IRC. I want to be able to point someone interested somewhere to get the future status and state of play :)
<hazmat> marcoceppi, jcastro could you repeat/emphasize the above ^
<jcastro> I did
<arosales> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi6tlbc58t9stodcpjje1a4?authuser=0&hl=en
<rbasak> I'm after the best practice current recommended way of migrating into juju from a (eg.) chef shop documented somewhere, and kept up to date.
<jcastro> yeah we just took a WI to work on that
<arosales> session has ended
<arosales> next up is automated charm testing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Automated Charm Testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22003/t-cloud-juju-automated-charm-testing/
<arosales> Automated Charm Testing Session starting in a couple of minutes
<arosales> If you would like to join us the Hangout URL is: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpid4206khu0mgtbpgsd6h2c?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22003/t-cloud-juju-automated-charm-testing/ has the blueprint, pad, and video stream
<arosales> Any questions regarding Charm Testing?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjqftt9n1mi0kvhnqjes8vc?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> will be the next session
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjqftt9n1mi0kvhnqjes8vc?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> Session details are at: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22004/t-cloud-juju-bundle-workflows/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Bundle workflows | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22004/t-cloud-juju-bundle-workflows/
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<bac__> +1 for screenshot
<hatch> +1
<hatch> rofl look at that cup
<bac__> Save the Dots
<bac__> manage.jujucharms.com is down
<bac__> benji worked on it too.
<arosales> any questions?
<bac__> yes, the doc
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Amulet (Testing Framework) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22002/t-cloud-juju-amulet/
<arosales> Amulet (testing framework) session will be starting in ~9 minutes
<arosales> Google + Hangout URL, if you would like to join us, is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiufs3oe116hsjc65n3p88k?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> Session logistics at: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22002/t-cloud-juju-amulet/
<arosales> Starting the session
<arosales> session = Amulet (Testing Framework)
<arosales> If there any questions please post them here
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/marcoceppi/amulet/blob/master/README.md
<arosales> Any questions regarding Amulet for this session?
<arosales> be sure to check out amulet @  https://launchpad.net/amulet
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
